# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] SQL pour Oracle

## Invit

*SQL pour Oracle
*
**



> Tout particulirement destin aux dbutants et aux tudiants, cet ouvrage permet d'acqurir les notions essentielles d'Oracle, leader des systmes de gestion de bases de donnes. Concis et de difficult progressive, il est maill de nombreux exemples et de 50 exercices corrigs qui illustrent tous les aspects fondamentaux de SQL. Couvrant les versions 9i  11 gR2 d'Oracle, il permet de se familiariser avec ses principales fonctionnalits, ainsi qu'avec les API les plus utilises (JBDC, PHP et XML). Mise  jour et augmente (pivots, transpositions, requtes pipe line et CTE), la quatrime dition de cet ouvrage consacre un chapitre entier  l'optimisation des requtes et des schmas relationnels. Y sont tudis l'optimiseur, les statistiques, la mesure des performances et l'emploi de la bote  outils : contraintes, index, clusters, tables organises en index, partitionnement, vues matrialises et dnormalisation.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------


## kenji_getpowered

Bonjour,

Pouvez vous dtailler ce que contient la partie optimisation?

Comment fonctionne les index?Ce qu'est un plan d'excution?Comment est calcul le plan d'excution?A quoi servent les statistiques (ANALYSE, dbms. gather statistic, etc...) etc..


Merci par avance

----------


## ojo77

Le sommaire n'indique pas de partie optimisation.

----------


## Casper59

Bonjour,
j'ai achet la 7eme edition il y a quelques jours, et je me rends compte que les sources normalement prsent sur le site de l'editeur Eyrolles ne sont plus disponible.
Quelquun a t'il par hasard sauvegard les sources et pourrai les mettre  disposition ?  :;): 
merci,
JC

----------

